# What type of pleco do I have?



## Knucklesam (Mar 8, 2012)

I bought this dude from a pet store in Mobile Alabama about two months ago, and never really got around to identifying him. My buddy calls him a zebra pleco, but I've looked up pictures of those and this one definitely isn't that. The L number was on my receipt that I promptly lost before I even got home. I figure one of the fine folks here could give me a number for this fella. Thanks in advance.


----------



## Marci99205 (Dec 13, 2011)

It looks like a zebra pleco, but those guys are crazy expensive


----------



## SuckMyCichlids (Nov 5, 2011)

That's a very beautiful pleco, unless you paid upwards of 400 bucks I don't think its a zebra but it definetly looks very similar


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

Looks like an L46 but might be a color varient.


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

Hypancistrus sp. (L173) • Loricariidae • Cat-eLog • PlanetCatfish

Perhaps its this one?


----------



## jbrown5217 (Nov 9, 2011)

I think it is a variant of either what susan or bev said. It looks extremely similar to both.


----------



## SuckMyCichlids (Nov 5, 2011)

I think majerah1 is closer with the L-173, it looks like the L-46 has more horizontal striping


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

Well they are being investigated as to whether they are related as the come from the same location.


----------



## Knucklesam (Mar 8, 2012)

Definitely didn't pay 400 dollars for it, or even 50. I got this guy for the cool price of 30 dollars... or was it 20? It was definitely one of those two. I think L143 seems to be the closest. He's actually somewhat aggressive, which I didn't expect. He doesn't like any other fish, especially my bristlenose plecos, to come near his area. He always flares up and chases them off. Even my red severum keeps his distance.


----------



## lkfishy (May 13, 2012)

He's really cool whatever he is, I think you scored.


----------



## holly12 (Apr 21, 2011)

I. Want. That. Fish! (Also, is it possible to go to the store and find out what he is?)


----------



## Knucklesam (Mar 8, 2012)

holly12 said:


> I. Want. That. Fish! (Also, is it possible to go to the store and find out what he is?)


Sorry for the late response, but I've driven the 60ish miles once since I bought him and the store didn't have anymore.


----------

